# Hedge-O-Ween III 2013



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedge-O-Ween III is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should be of a halloween or autumn theme with at least one hedgehog in it. No photoshop please! Pictures can be sent to [email protected] or you can use our Facebook fan page if you'd prefer https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carolina-Storm-Hedgehog-Wheels/219028394814459?ref=hl
When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name. One entry per household. Deadline for submitting pictures is October the 23rd. We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote, that will determine the top 20. The polls will open on the 24th and close on the 31st, at midnight. A panel of judges from the USA, UK and Canada will then make the final decision from the top 20. Winners will be declared on Nov. 2nd.

1st place will win choice of any Carolina Storm Wheel and a Snuggle Sack made by my good friend Lynn, over at Oceanfront Hedgehogs, shipping is free to anywhere in the world. We will be giving away lots more prizes this year!  2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th place along with the best three pictures from the honorable mention section will win choice of wheel and a snuggle sack, winners will have to pay for shipping. The winners of the polls will also win choice of wheel and a snuggle sack, with the winners paying for shipping.

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

My favorite time of year!!! And Pig's least favorite...


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hahaha agreed abbys! I'm pretty sure I'm more excited than I should be about constructing a costume and I can only IMAGINE what Henry is gonna think of it...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Our first Hedge-o-ween! Gertie will be so excited!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We are off to a slow start, so bump!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I have to think up a costume for Gert. These things take time. :lol:


----------



## KalikaRose (Sep 7, 2013)

If I could ever get Hamish to pose for a picture! He just wants to go hide somewhere and sleep and avoid cameras at all costs!


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I have gotten my hedgehog, Smarty Jones to pose for photos in the past. I will do it again, I am sure.


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe I can try to get slade a... slade wilson hedgehog suit! I can only imagine the rarity of that, probably doesn't even exist! Looks like slade might be free of me dressing him up this year!


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Maybe I can try to get slade a... slade wilson hedgehog suit! I can only imagine the rarity of that, probably doesn't even exist! Looks like slade might be free of me dressing him up this year!


LOL! I want to dress up my hedgehog in a santa hat!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

I did a Christmas photo shoot with Lily a little while back. It didn't go too well. She decided to pee/poop everywhere :roll: But maybe Halloween will be a little more her style! :lol:


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

It is NEVER this warm here in October... I'm taking it as a sign. Into the pumpkin patch we go!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

12 have entered so far. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pig won't wear his pumpkin costume.  I had to resort to something I could make as a hat/cape combo and tie on him. 

HINT: He patrols Sherhog Forest, stealing mealworms from the rich and nomming them before he can give them to the poor.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

up to 16! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

20 have entered so far!  Still plenty of time to get them pics sent in, check here for details http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html
Here's a pic of Lilah, last years winner.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

abbys said:


> Pig won't wear his pumpkin costume.  I had to resort to something I could make as a hat/cape combo and tie on him.
> 
> HINT: He patrols Sherhog Forest, stealing mealworms from the rich and nomming them before he can give them to the poor.


omg lmao


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I have the best costume idea...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Still plenty of time to get them pics sent to [email protected]


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

If we just bought a wheel and we win, can we get something of equal value? Like a bag? If we win of course


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

raurora said:


> If we just bought a wheel and we win, can we get something of equal value? Like a bag? If we win of course


All ten winners will get a wheel and a bag, we only have enough bags to go around, a spare wheel can come in handy. :smile:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

25 have entered so far! Still plenty of time to get them pics emailed to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 29! 10 people will win a free wheel and a snuggle sack to boot, very good odds at this point in time! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## BexLogic (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh helloooo. Mom just got her decorations out from storage and offered them to me this year. Perhaps I'll take them... and not just to decorate for Halloween!  I brought Rosie home a couple of days ago. Looks like it's time for some photos.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 34! Deadline for entering is Oct 23rd. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We need more pics! If you enter you'll have a chance to win two of the 20 prizes, a wheel and a snuggle sack. You'll also be sharing your hog with the rest of the world, bringing smiles to many faces for years to come. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 36! Still time to enter. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm trying to decide between two pictures! But now I have 15 day old babies who are just begging to become the cutest Halloween hedgies ever... I may try a photoshoot with them if I can get it done quick enough for their (and moms) liking  
If not then I have Penny in the Pumpkin Patch or Eloise with her haunted hedge. So torn on what to enter!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 41!  Still time to get them pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm thinking its going to be more about the props unless the little quilled ball comes out and becomes social.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 45!  This is the last weekend to get them pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## Purplesheep (Aug 22, 2013)

I just saw this and now I'm brainstorming to figure out what to do with my little girl!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 51!  Ten people will win a wheel and a snuggle sack made by Oceanfront Hedgehogs, very good odds on winning like 1 in 5 at the moment. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 54! Time is almost up! Let's get them pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 64! The deadline to enter is near so get them pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 80! Still time to enter! The polls will open sometime tomorrow evening/night.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

omg @ Count Hedgula!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

So many great entries this year!  I have a feeling it's going to be a close call!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Voting has started! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The poll has closed, Cactus Mouse as Count Hogula was the poll winner with 14.03% (1,417 votes). I will get the top 20 setup later tomorrow and then the judging round will begin, nine more winners to come. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The winner is fabulous!!!! Look at those toofers!!! Everyone of the precious little ones are winners too! Larry, as always you are generous and inspirational. Thank you so much. The pictures made many a day brighter for me. Thanks also for a very difficult job by the judges!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The winners have been declared! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iii-2013.html


----------

